# Forum About Russia Fun Stuff  Радиозапись переговоров диспетчера с машинистами поездов метро

## Lampada

Просто, как прикол.  Я бы теперь боялась на метро ездить.  http://www.gamemuseum.ru/audio/met1.mp3 
Расшифровка.  
- Диспетчер? 
- Я диспетчер. 
- 'Октябрьская', 876-й поезд до конца не въехал. Не знаю, в чем дело, не доехал, двери не открываются. 
- 61-й маршрут? 
- Наверное. И сейчас не доехал. И въезжал со скоростью 5 км на станцию. 
- 23-й маршрут, с 'Ленинского проспекта' без команды не отправляться. 61-й маршрут, 61-й маршрут. 57-й, с 'Третьяковской' без команды не отправляться. 
- Диспетчер, 61-й понял. 
- 61-й, что вы поняли? Почему вы въезжали со скоростью 5 км на станцию. Что у вас? 
- Диспетчер, у меня все в порядке, машина исправна. 
- Почему у вас увеличенный интервал? 
- Диспетчер, мне кажется, у него неадекватное поведение. Он не доехал до станции, последняя дверь у него в тоннеле открыта. 
- Сейчас сделаю высадку, посадку и следую по расписанию. 
- Высаживайте пассажиров, высаживайте, 61-й. 23-й, на 'Академическую'. 
- Диспетчер! 21-й маршрут, следую резервом до 'Бабушкинской' 
- .... Неисправны. 
- Так, 32-й маршрут, не приближайтесь к 'Октябрьской', 32-й. 61-й маршрут, высаживайте. 61-й маршрут, высаживайте пассажиров. 
- Мы у 'Октябрьской' стоим, около светофора у К-412. 
- Стойте, не приближайтесь. 
- Понятно, стоим, не приближаемся. 
- 'Октябрьская', высаживайте пассажиров. 23-й, с 'Академической' без команды не отправляться. 
- Диспетчер. 
- Я диспетчер. 
- Диспетчер, 61-й маршрут, машинист. Машина исправна. 
- 61-й маршрут, вы сейчас полностью. Вы двери открыли? У вас пассажиры выходят? Заходят? 61-й? 61-й? 
- Диспетчер, 61-й маршрут, машина исправна. 
- Диспетчер, он мне не заехал на станцию пол вагона. У него дверь открыта в тоннеле. Высаживаем мы пассажиров. 
- Машинист 61-го, вы сейчас пассажиров высаживайте. После того, как высадите пассажиров, двери закроете, полностью въедете на станцию, поменяете кабину управления. Значит, встанете полностью у указателя остановки головного вагона. И меняйте кабину управления, мы вас убираем на третий станционный путь. Машинист, вы меня поняли? 
- Я, диспетчер, вас понял. Но машина исправна. 
- Если я вас понял, что машина исправна, значит вы сейчас высаживаете пассажиров, полностью въезжаете на станцию, меняете голову, ... на третий станционный путь, будете следовать к станции 'Октябрьская'. 
- Диспетчер, 'Октябрьская' водитель, машинист - невменяемый. 
- Понятно, готовьте. 
- Слушаюсь. 
- Срочно инструктор пусть выезжает на 'Октябрьскую'. 
- Диспетчер, он был на 53-м маршруте. Выезжает, диспетчер. 
- Пусть выезжает. Была информация, машинист во невменяемом состоянии находится. 
- Диспетчер, 'Октябрьская', мне нужно, чтобы он продвинулся, освободил стрелку. У меня маршрут не задастся на третий. 
- Вы слышали информацию. Пускай он пассажиров высадит, и будем продвигать его. 
- Мы всех высадили. Он совершенно ничего не понимает. Мы высадили пассажиров. 
- 29-й маршрут, 29-маршрут. 29-й маршрут, 29-й маршрут. 29-й, два девять. , 29-й маршрут. 29-й, два девять. , 29-й маршрут. 29-й. 
- Слушаю, 29-й. 
- Всё, свободны. 
- 23-й маршрут, 23-й маршрут. С'Профсоюзной' без команды не отправляться.23-й, с 'Профсоюзной' без команды не отправляться. 
- Понял вас, 23-й. С'Профсоюзной' без команды не отправляться. 
- 45-й, с 'Китай-города' не отправляться. . 45-й, с 'Китай-города' не отправляться. . 
- Диспетчер, машинист вышел из кабины и пошел к хвосту. 
- Диспетчер, только остается по ППСу по светофору . 
- Диспетчер, 'Октябрьская'. Машинист вышел из кабины. 
- Он не продвинулся. Тогда ППС, Д. 
- Сейчас сделайте маршрут, и значит, если есть возможность. ... доехал, да? 
- Верно, у меня только светофор не работает. 
- Все понятно. Сделайте, готовьте, по ??? отправляйте. Машинист сейчас где находится? 
- Я его не вижу, дежурная говорит, что по станции идет. 
- Пусть она за ним идет следом и говорит, чтобы он без команды не отправлялся никуда. Пусть пока в голову идет. 
- Понятно. 
- Там понятно, по... сделайте и вторую стрелку переводите в минусовое положение. 
- Понятно. 
- 1-й маршрут, 1-й. ... на первый под оборот. 
- Диспетчер 
- Слушаю. 
- Это машинист-инструктор Зарочинцев с 1-го, маршрутом до 'Октябрьской' следует. 
- Все понятно. 'Проспект Мира', прибывающий на второй путь, под оборот. 10-й маршрут, 10-й, до 'Проспекта', под оборот. 10-й маршрут. 
- Машинист 61-го маршрута. Слушаю вас. 
- Вы пассажиров высадили? Кабину управления поменяли? 
- Да, поменял. 
- 61-й маршрут, за сигналом следите. По пригласительному сигналу светофора Д будете следовать на третий станционный путь станции 'Октябрьская'. 61-й, вы меня поняли. 61-й, шесть один? 'Октябрьская', у вас маршрут готов на третий? 
- Диспетчер, разрешите УПСом воспользоваться. ...плюс, вторая - минус, красные колпачки надеты. 
- Воспользуйтесь. И машинисту пусть дежурный скажет, сейчас поезд отправляется. 
- Диспетчер, 'Октябрьская'. Машиниста из хвостового вагона вытащила милиция. 
- А состав сейчас поедет без машиниста? 
- Поезд стоит без машиниста. Открытые двери. 
- 39-й, три девять. 39-й маршрут, три девять, 39-й. 39-й, три девять. 39-й маршрут, три девять. 39-й маршрут. 39-й, три девять, прибывающий на 'Октябрьскую', ответьте диспетчеру. 39-й, три девять, прибывающий на 'Октябрьскую', ответьте диспетчеру. ... прибывающий на второй, под оборот. Высадка. 
- Диспетчер, 'Черемушки'. 1-й под оборот? 
- 1-й под оборот. 
- Диспетчер, 'Октябрьская'. У меня милиция 61-го под руки держит. 
- Понятно. 
- 39-й маршрут, три девять. 
- 39-й слушает вас. Не отвечал, въезжал на станцию 'Октябрьская'. 
- На станции 'Октябрьская' высаживаете пассажиров, затормаживаете состав, переходите на второй путь. 61-й маршрут будете отводить на третий станционный путь станции 'Октябрьская'. После того, как заведете, будете возвращаться на свой состав. 
- У меня все пассажиры высажены с 61-го маршрута. 
- Понятно. С 39-го высаживайте. 
- ... пассажиров предупредить... 
- 53-й, пять три. 39-й, вы меня поняли? 39-й? 
- Не понял. Вообще не слышал, чего вы мне говорили. 
- Высаживайте пассажиров, затормаживайте состав, переходите на второй путь. На втором пути стоит 61-й маршрут, который необходимо завести на третий станционный путь. 'Октябрьская', пусть дежурный продублирует мою информацию машинисту. 
- Понятно. 
- 39-й, вы меня поняли? 
- Я высаживаю. Я не знаю, кого слушать. Тут дежурная пришла, мне говорит, то ли вас слушать. 
- Высаживайте пассажиров, затормаживайте состав, переходите на второй путь. На втором пути стоит 61-й маршрут, который необходимо завести на третий станционный путь. Машинист, вы меня поняли? 
- 61-му оказать помощь. Правильно? 
- 61-й надо завести вам лично на третий станционный путь. 39-й, вы меня поняли? 
- Я ничего не понял. Тут мне дежурные кричат, прибежали. Чего вы от меня хотите? Чтобы я заехал на третий станционный, затормозил, потом перешел на второй путь, что ли? 
- 39-й, отправляйтесь с 'Октябрьской'. 
- 39-й, отправляйтесь. 39-й, отправляйтесь. 'Беляево', 62-й, задержитесь. 53-й, пять три, стойте, не приближайтесь к 'Новым Черемушкам', остановитесь, вам будут перезаделывать маршрут. 53-й. 'Так, 'Черемушки', 1-й высадили пассажиров? 
- Верно. 
- Отправляйте резервом до 'Профсоюзной'. 44-й. 'Шаболовка', без команды не отправляться. '. 44-й. 'Шаболовка', без команды не отправляться. '. 44-й. 'Шаболовка', без команды не отправляться. 18-й, с 'Тургеневской' без команды не отравляться. 18-й, с 'Тургеневской' без команды не отравляться. 28-й, с 'Сухаревской' без команды не отправляться. 28-й, с 'Сухаревской' без команды не отправляться. ... 59-й без команды не отправлять. 
- Понятно. 
- Так, 'Октябрьская', следующий, 55-й маршрут. Высаживайте пассажиров, выходные не открывайте. 
- Понятно. 
- 55-й маршрут, пять пять. 
- 55-й на связи. 
- 55-й маршрут, на 'Октябрьской' высаживайте пассажиров, затормаживаете кабину, идете на второй путь. В хвост. И включаете 61-й маршрут. 
- Не понял, повторите. Диспетчер. 
- Машинист 55-го маршрута, вы прибываете на станцию 'Октябрьская', высаживаете пассажиров, затормаживаете состав, переходите на второй путь. 61-й маршрут стоит на втором пути, в хвостовую кабину прибудете и включите диспетчера. Состав стоит без машиниста. 
- Высаживаю пассажиров на 'Октябрьской', затормаживаю состав, иду на второй путь. Встречаю 61-й маршрут. А далее? Не совсем понял. 
- 61-й маршрут стоит на втором пути без машиниста. Его нужно убрать на третий станционный 'Октябрьской'. Вы меня поняли? 
- Все понятно, диспетчер. 
- 1-й маршрут на 'Новых Черемушках', резервом до 'Профсоюзной'. На 'Профсоюзной' сажаете пассажиров. Вы поняли? 1-й маршрут, 1-й. 1-й. 1-й, 1-й маршрут. С 'Ленинского проспекта' отправился. 1-й маршрут? Так, 'Беляево', по первому пути 11-й маршрут без команды не отправлять. 
- Поняла. 
- Диспетчер. 
- Слушаю. 
- Машинист-инструктор Зарочинцев с 1-го маршрута. С 1-м следую до 'Октябрьской'. 
- Ну понятно. Состав, я надеюсь, будет стоять на третьем пути к этому времени. 44-й маршрут, четыре четыре. 
- 44-й слушает. 
- 44-й маршрут, высаживайте пассажиров, следуйте резервом на перегон. 
- Докуда следовать резервом? 
- На перегон. 
- Понятно. 
- Диспетчер, машинист 55-го, повторяю ему информацию. Он заходит, заезжает на третий и идет на второй, правильно? 
- Скажите, 1-му маршруту сажать на 'Профсоюзной' пассажиров ли нет? 
- Да. 
- Понятно, на 'Профсоюзной' 1-й маршрут сажает пассажиров, и по разрешающему сигналу следуем дальше. 
- Верно. 'Беляево', 62-й маршрут, отправляйте. 41-й маршрут, машинист на составе? 
- Да. 
- Диспетчер. 
- Я диспетчер. 
- Машинист-инструктор Сафин, нахожусь на станции 'Октябрьская'. С Кольцевой линии я пришел. 
- На втором пути стоит 61-й маршрут. Пьяного машиниста вытащила милиция. Сейчас с первого пути на второй пошел машинист калужский для того, чтобы вытащить состав на третий путь. Вы сможете 55-й маршрут резервом отправить дальше с первого пути? Машиниста возвращайте на 55-й маршрут, а сами заведете 61-й на третий путь. Понятно? 
- Отправляю на третий станционный, верно? 
- Подождите, сейчас машинист-инструктор подойдет к 61-му маршруту, машиниста 55-го обратно отправит, а сам заведет 51-й на третий путь. 
- 57-й маршрут, пять семь. 
- 57-й маршрут, слушаю. 
- Высаживайте пассажиров, резервом... 
- 57-й, резервом с 'Третьяковской' на перегон. 'Третьяковская', на втором пути высаживаете пассажиров и отправляетесь резервом на перегон. Без команды не отправляйте. 'Черемушки', 27-й, прибывающий на первый путь, под оборот. 
- Диспетчер, у меня первый путь. 
- Какой маршрут? 
- Диспетчер, с 'Беляево' можно отправиться? 
- 'Октябрьская', включите на первый путь свет. В сторону 'Третьяковской'. 
- ... по первому пути отправляйте 11-й резервом на перегон, следующий 6-й прибывает, под оборот. 
- Понятно. 
- 61-й маршрут, шесть один. 61-й. 
- На 'Октябрь ской'. 
- Это инструктор или машинист? Вы машинист или машинист-инструктор, Сафин? 61-й маршрут? 61-й маршрут? 61-й? 
- 61-й на связи. 61-й. 
- Вы машинист или машинист-инструктор? 
- Диспетчер, здесь находится машинист и машинист-инструктор. На 61-м маршруте по ходу движения находимся, светофор зеленый. Мы высаживаем пассажиров и отправляемся на третий путь. 
- Подождите, из 61-го пассажиры должны быть высажены. Убедитесь, что они высажены. Пусть инструктор заведен 61-й на третий станционный путь. А машинист 55-го возвращается на состав и продолжает дальше движение. 61-й маршрут, шесть один. 56-й маршрут, пять шесть. ... маршрут, с 'Ленинского проспекта' без команды не отправляйтесь. 1-й маршрут, без команды не отправляйтесь. 'Октябрьская', у вас из 61-го высажены пассажиры? 
- Высажены. Но пока они ходят туда-сюда, они то заходят, то выходят. Двери-то открыты. 
- Пусть машинист решит... диспетчеру. 53-й маршрут, пять три, с 'Академической' без команды не отправляться. 53-й маршрут, с 'Академической' без команды не отправляться. 53-й маршрут, с 'Академической' без команды не отправляться. 'Черемушки', вы высаживаете? 
- Верно, машинист меняет кабину. 
- Понятно, следующий маршрут отправите до 'Профсоюзной'. И 30-й прибывающий будем брать под оборот. 
- Понятно. 
- 6-й маршрут, шестой. 6-й маршрут, шестой. 6-й маршрут, шестой. 'Беляево', провожу по первому пути... будем брать под оборот. 
- Понятно, шестой под оборот. 
- 6-й маршрут, шестой. 6-й маршрут, шестой. 45-й маршрут, четыре пять. 45-й маршрут, четыре пять. 
- 'Китай-город'. 
- Из 45-го высаживайте пассажиров. ... резервом на перегон, без команды не отправляйте. 
- Понятно, 45-й высаживаем. 
- 'Проспект мира'. 10-й маршрут. Берите сейчас. 
- За 887-м 39-й. 
- 'Проспект мира', прямо сейчас берите. 
- Машинист 55-й отправляется. 
- 39-й маршрут со станции 'Сухаревская' без команды не отправляйтесь. 39-й маршрут со станции 'Сухаревская' без команды не отправляйтесь. 
- Диспетчер. 
- Слушаю. 
- 39-й. 
- Машинист-инструктор на 61-м, Сафин. В общем, светофор Д красный. Мне нужно, чтобы он открыл пригласительный сигнал. 
- Следите за сигналом, за сигналом следите. 
- 'Октябрьская', поняла, диспетчер. 5-й по первому сажаем, отправляем. Машинист-инструктор заводит 61-й на третий. 
- Верно.... И открывайте .ППС. 
- Понятно, маршрут готов, ППСу по Д пойдет, третья плюс, вторая минус. Красные колпачки надеты. 
- Открывайте. 
- Диспетчер. 
- Я диспетчер. 
- Дайте мне или пригласительный сигнал на светофор или устное распоряжение на (??). 
- Ждать сигнал, сейчас... откроет. 
- Диспетчер, на 'Профсоюзной' на втором пути поезд долго с пассажирами стоит. 
- Вы какой убрали под оборот? 
- Диспетчер, под оборот не брали... постановочный состав. 
- Диспетчер, 61-й, по пригласительному сигналу проезжаем. 
- Отправляйтесь. 29-й отправляйтесь от 'Алексеевской' до 'Выставки'. 41-й маршрут. 41-й маршрут. 41-й маршрут. 
- Диспетчер, 'Третьяковская' Калининская на перегоне простаивают поезда. 
- Поясните, пожалуйста, маршрут следования. 
- Какой маршрут? 
- 45-й. 
- Где вы сейчас находитесь? 
- На станции 'Китай-город'. Второй путь. 
- Отправляйтесь резервом на перегон. 
- Диспетчер, не понял вас. Повторите еще раз, пожалуйста. 
- Резервом на перегон отправляетесь после высадки пассажиров. 49-й маршрут, отправляетесь до станции 'Беляево', 49-й, до 'Беляево' отправляетесь. 49-й, до 'Беляево' отправляетесь. 
- Диспетчер, не понял, повторите, пожалуйста. 39-му отправляться? 
- Отправляйтесь с 'Сухаревской', 39-й, отправляйтесь. 
- Понятно. 
- 'Проспект Мира', 59-й берите под оборот. 
- Понятно. 
- 32-й маршрут, три два. 32-й маршрут. 'Октябрьская', освещение включите в сторону 'Третьяковской'. 32-й маршрут, три два. 32-й маршрут, 32-й маршрут. 32-й маршрут. 
- Слушаю, диспетчер, 32-й маршрут. 
- Значит сейчас откроют вам светофоры. Будете въезжать на станцию 'Третьяковская', будьте бдительны. Обращайте внимание, нет ли, на станцию 'Октябрьская' будете въезжать, обращайте внимание, нет ли в тоннеле пассажиров. По прибытию на 'Октябрьскую' доложите. 
- Нет ли чего, диспетчер, не понял вас, на станции? 
- Нет ли пассажиров, людей нет на перегоне. 
- Понятно, нет ли людей. Будем подъезжать, обязательно при остановке на станции доложим. 
- Понятно. 'Черемушки', 27-й, выдавайте на второй путь. 
- Диспетчер, 'Беляево', 6-й на второй выдавать? 
- На второй выдавайте прям сейчас. 
- Диспетчер, 45-му уточните маршрут следования. 
- Пассажиров высадили? 
- Пассажиров высадил. 
- Резервом на перегон в сторону 'Третьяковской'. 
- Понял вас, диспетчер. 
- Диспетчер, 31 минута 61-й на третьем станционном. 55-й отправился тоже. 31.20. 
- Понятно. 
- Диспетчер. 
- Я диспетчер. 
- Машинист-инструктор Сафин завел на третий станционный путь станции 'Октябрьская' 61-й маршрут. 
- Понятно. Машинист-инструктор на 61-м маршруте. 
- Слушаю вас. 
- Сейчас подъедет инструктор калужский, дождитесь его. 
- Понятно, ожидаю.

----------


## VendingMachine

По мнению человека, работавшего на метрополитене (не я, друг знакомого), это ФУФЕЛ. В переговорах не соблюден установленный протокол.

----------


## Lampada

> По мнению человека, работавшего на метрополитене (не я, друг знакомого), это ФУФЕЛ. В переговорах не соблюден установленный протокол.

 ФУФЕЛ или нет, мне кажется, в данном случае это не суть важно.  Кому-то, может быть, будет интересно послушать московский говор.

----------


## pilot

ниасилил

----------

